# My first Asta fry!



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I stripped these little guys from two of my A. latifasciata females today.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

very cool....pics of the rents?


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

The photo quality is bad, I have an old point and shoot camera, and these fish move really fast!
The colors on the male are a lot nicer in realy life..

Here's one of the moms when she was holding:










Here's the dad:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

You have a good number of them. If you wish--As they mature-you might be able to trade them in for store credit.!! 8)


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Really cool....i like the red and yellow


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Since that first post, I now have well over 100 A. latifasciata fry, I had to move them into my 4 foot 33 long tank. And I have more holding! These guys are baby making machines!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what do u plan on doing with all the little ones? Congrats again =D>


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, providing they make to sell-able size, (a lot can happen before then) I plan to donate some of them to the Hill Country
Cichlid Club, and hopefully will have some to sell/swap to a couple of lfs, or sell/trade to other hobbyists. I have some nice juvie labs ready to go now, some demasoni and multis also, and 
should have some Rusty fry pretty soon.


----------

